# Back in the Saddle (back on the goat?) in New York



## Christopher Quinten (May 17, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I moved away from my home lodge a few years ago and fell away from the fraternity, but today I finally have a dues card in hard and I am dying to get back in lodge!

I'm a little daunted by trying to pick a new lodge here in Manhattan; I think I read somewhere there are over 75 lodges just in New York City.  Hopefully I can find one the one that's right for me.  Also a little nervous about having to learn a new ritual; I had an A certificate in Texas but that may not do me much good here.

Anyway, glad to be here!

Best,
Christopher


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2016)

Welcome back !


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2016)

Unless you go through the line you don't need to relearn the ritual.

At the moment I'm going through the line again in my third jurisdiction and learning the ritual again in my third jurisdiction.  It doesn't get easier in my experience but at least the second and third times I started out knowing for certain I could do it.

My advice on finding which lodge to affiliate with is not location specific.  Decide if you want one close to home or close to work.  Decide if you want to be a small fish in a big pond to go to a large lodge or a big fish in a small pond to go to a small lodge.  Decide if you want an active or sedate lodge.  Then start asking around and visiting lodges that fit what you have decided upon.

Every time I bring my wife to their dinner events.  This time the way my wife was treated by the other wives was instrumental in my lodge selection.  One of the lodges we went to the ladies accepted her on the spot, so I asked for a petition to affiliate.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Christopher Quinten (May 20, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Unless you go through the line you don't need to relearn the ritual.



My passion was in conferring the degrees, so I'd like to learn the New York ritual so I could get on a degree team.



dfreybur said:


> Every time I bring my wife to their dinner events.  This time the way my wife was treated by the other wives was instrumental in my lodge selection.  One of the lodges we went to the ladies accepted her on the spot, so I asked for a petition to affiliate.



For me, that would be bringing my boyfriend, which might be even more instructive!

I appreciate the advice, Brother!


----------

